# Australian Shepherd



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

We are thinking of getting a new dog for outside to go with our other 2 dogs. One dog she is about 12 years old or a little older. She is a great guard dog but we are thinking of getting one other dog to go with our younger dog that is a Weimaraner. Our Weimaraner is a great guard dog but she needs a partner to help with keep watch over our goats, chickens an other stock we have. 

So can you tell us if a australian shepherd is a very good dog to use with livestock? 

Our Weimaraner suppose be a hunting dog but she has took her job as a livestock guard dog instead.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Aussies are bred for herding. They are extremely smart & quick to learn, but also extremely smart & easily bored! They can be trained to handle most livestock, I believe, but if they don't have a job can be distructive. 

My aussie happens to be a wonderful, lazy couch potatoe...does not follow the mold. He's also going on 15 yo and has been fabulous around the children from when they were infants. He doesn't bark much, and used to love to run! Isn't so much a guard dog, but always knows where everyone is!

Aussies are great dogs, but require time & training (as most dogs do!) to keep them happy. They are happy when they have a job!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I have an Aussie that I'm trying to place because he is highly terriorital and also a very people person when he's in the house...he likes to follow you around the house..which is typical for the breed. Only downside is that their hair requires a lot of grooming. He's high energy but not OCD in the house but likes to patrol outside and is really a good watch dog. Too much so for this town. He is neutered but patrols so much that he has never gained a pound. I have no idea if he has any herding instinct at all since he's a shelter dog (from the pound).


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I've worked alongside several Australian Shepherds while working on a sheep farm. They are smart dogs and protective. Not sure how the would hold up to a pack of coyotes though. Figure they would fight to their death.

It's always a good idea to get a puppy so that the older dog can have a hand in training it. It will watch and imitate the older dog, but will require serious input from you too.


----------



## Sunraven (Jan 20, 2007)

If you're wanting a a livestock guardian dog I don't know that an Aussie would be a good idea for you- Aussies are herding dogs, and although often territorial, would probably be more interested in working your stock than guarding it. You probably wouldn't want your dog to be moving your stock from one spot to the next constantly. If you really want to get an Aussie I would get an adult dog that you will already know if it wants to work your stock or not. Ted's dog might be a possibility. Otherwise I would suggest a dog that has been bred as a livestock guardian dog. There are several people on this board, I think, who raise these types of dogs and who could probably help you decide on the kind of dog you would need for your situation.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I also nix the Aussie. If you want a dog to accompany you on your chores, okay. If you are going to leave him to his own devices all day, well, you might not like what he comes up with. 

Do you want a guard dog, or a livestock protector? A llama or two might work better for you if you want the goats protected from dogs and similar predators.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies but my DH said to wait an get another Weimaraner instead of this Australian Shepherd. He is very happy with our Weimaraner on protecting our livestock an family. Our Weimaraner does a great job and he thinks a Australian Shepherd maynot be as good as our Weimaraner. 

Again thanks for the help.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Aren't weims bird dogs mostly?


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> Aren't weims bird dogs mostly?


Weimaraner is a pointer and an all-around personal hunting dog. Weimaraner was originally used to hunt, track and bring down big game. As big game became scarce, he was adapted to smaller game and upland birds. Weimaraner's also has a reputation as a fine water retriever, though he may need to be taught to swim. Weimaraners have been used as rescue dogs, service dogs for the disabled, and as police dogs in England and Germany. 

Our Weimaraner protects all of our livestock. Guess why she is like that is because we got her when she was weaned from her mother an we brought her home an she has been around livestock since she has been here so she must think it her job to protect them plus our family. All in all she is a great guard dog.


----------

